# Electricity Cut Rumor



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

The Facebook rumor mill says the government will start cutting electricity off in just over a month.

Can anyone verify this?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well those in Maadi wont know any different.. without fail there is a cut every week for hours, the last one being Monday night.. but I have a friend who is a journalist so will ask him


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

In Maadi they have been cutting the power about every second day for the last week or so. The cuts last from 45-1 hour. Pretty tame actually, although it will probably get worse when everyone starts using their ACs. Buy flashlights!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

With the current fuel shortage, dying power plants, and lack of active brain cells on officials' brains? We'll be lucky if we had a current that's powerful enough to use a 5W device when the temperatures rise......:juggle:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Journalist friend has heard nothing.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Power was off from 6:30-7:30pm


----------



## AndrewAlex (Mar 13, 2012)

I came across this info:
Saudi Gazette - Egypt short of money to fuel power stations: ministry

Don't know how valid it is, but it may help to (excuse the pun)... shed some light


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

People on Twitter were reporting lights were out along the Ring Rd (at least sections of it) this evening.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

There is a shortage of the solar (diesel) to fuel the HGV's, trucks, microbues and coaches - the same solar is used to run the power stations.
So looking at what is happening in Cairo now - with massive queues at the petrol stations for the solar and a black market fo the fuel - think everyone is in for a pretty dark and hot summer with no power.


----------

